# Appel suspect suite achat sur site Apple



## taupin35 (29 Juin 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je tout nouveau sur le forum, et futur détenteur d'un Ipad! Je l'ai commandé ce jour sur le site d'Apple, sans problème. Cependant, 30 minutes plus tard, j'ai reçu un coup de téléphone bizarre, provenant d'un numéro américain (+15126742000). La personne parlait bien français avec un accent anglais, et souhaitait confirmer mon adresse de livraison, facturation et mon email.

Je suis étonné de cette pratique, et assez méfiant...sachant que j'avais reçu un mail de confirmation récapitulant ces informations.

Qu'en pensez-vous, s'agit t-il d'une tentative d'arnaque?

Merci, a+!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

En passant par ce lien et autres on voit que cela émane des USA - Texas
La prudence reste de mise

http://www.tellows.com/num/0015126742000


----------



## Galekal (30 Juin 2013)

Prudence en effet car il y avait déjà eu par le passé une affaire d'identifiants Apple piratés. Et du coup, des infos personnelles avaient a coup sûr été frauduleusement pompées. Ceci dit, le pire n'est jamais sûr et il est a souhaiter pour toi qu'il s'agisse d'une fausse alerte.


----------



## r e m y (30 Juin 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> En passant par ce lien et autres on voit que cela émane des USA - Texas
> La prudence reste de mise
> ...



Bizarre... avec le même site c'est à Liverpool que je localise l'appel


----------



## Galekal (30 Juin 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> Bizarre... avec le même site c'est à Liverpool que je localise l'appel



Qu'est ce qui est le moins fiable, dans ce cas ?

L'appelant, ou la qualité technique du service de géolocalisation des appels ?



Ou, bien, combo gagnant, il n'y en a pas un pour relever l'autre. o)


----------



## pepeye66 (30 Juin 2013)

Ou bien le système de localisation est...trompé ?


----------



## Galekal (30 Juin 2013)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Ou bien le système de localisation est...trompé ?



Si ce dernier cas de figure était vérifié, taupin35 pourrait alors être en présence d'un acte de piraterie en bonne et due forme.


----------



## sparo (30 Juin 2013)

J'ai un collègue qui a commandé y a qq mois un mac et il a reçu le même appel est pensé que c'était un arnaque ..... résultat sa commande apple a été bloqué car ct réellement apple qui cherchait a valider la commande .....


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2013)

sparo a dit:


> J'ai un collègue qui a commandé y a qq mois un mac et il a reçu le même appel est pensé que c'était un arnaque ..... résultat sa commande apple a été bloqué car ct réellement apple qui cherchait a valider la commande .....



Expliquez nous plutôt, par quel canal vous avez commandé votre MAC ... 

En passant 4 fois par mon APR habituel, je n'ai pas eu d'appel de la part d'Apple.
Maintenant si vous demandez un paiement à crédit, il se pourrait que cela entre dans la procédure appliquée par Apple ... 

Et je ne pense pas que le pays du client est déterminant pour déclencher une telle procédure.


----------



## JPTK (30 Juin 2013)

taupin35 a dit:


> Je tout nouveau sur le forum, et futur détenteur d'un Ipad! Je l'ai commandé ce jour sur le site d'Apple, sans problème. Cependant, 30 minutes plus tard, j'ai reçu un coup de téléphone bizarre, provenant d'un numéro américain (+15126742000). La personne parlait bien français avec un accent anglais, et souhaitait confirmer mon adresse de livraison, facturation et mon email.



Bah tant qu'ils ne demandent pas ton n° de CB, je vois pas trop où est le soucis. 
Tu as fait quoi d'ailleurs ? Tu as confirmé ? C'est lui qui a énoncé les infos en te demandant de les confirmer ou bien tu as du les donner à nouveau ?


----------



## pascalformac (30 Juin 2013)

il y a régulierement des appels de verification -confirmation par Apple
et normalement c'est le gars d'Apple qui donnent les infos à confirmer
( c'est même quasi systematique si nom ou adresse du payeur  et  nom- adresse lieu de livraison different ou si crédit)

Quant à l'origine visible d'un appel , faut pas trop s'y fier , il y a des centres d'appels dans le monde entier avec ou sans redirection de numero appelant


----------



## sparo (30 Juin 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Expliquez nous plutôt, par quel canal vous avez commandé votre MAC ...
> 
> En passant 4 fois par mon APR habituel, je n'ai pas eu d'appel de la part d'Apple.
> Maintenant si vous demandez un paiement à crédit, il se pourrait que cela entre dans la procédure appliquée par Apple ...
> ...


Il avait payé comptant sur l'apple store avec une CB


----------



## pepeye66 (30 Juin 2013)

sparo a dit:


> Il avait payé comptant sur l'apple store avec une CB



 Expliquez nous M. Holmes !


----------



## pascalformac (30 Juin 2013)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Expliquez nous M. Holmes !


Holmes , primesautier ( surtout après ses prises de produit un peu "space")  dirait:
 ca _cash_ quelque chose

à moins que le sens voulu était :  il a payé _content_ par CB


----------



## taupin35 (30 Juin 2013)

Merci pour vos réponses.
J'ai acheté par carte content, rien de plus nominal comme situation. Concernant les infos qu'il m'a demandé je lui est redonné.


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Juin 2013)

taupin35 a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses.
> J'ai acheté par carte content, rien de plus nominal comme situation. Concernant les infos qu'il m'a demandé je lui est redonné.



rien...


----------



## ergu (1 Juillet 2013)

taupin35 a dit:


> J'ai acheté par carte content, rien de plus nominal comme situation. Concernant les infos qu'il m'a demandé je lui est redonné.



Euh...
Kamoulox ?


----------



## pascalformac (1 Juillet 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Euh...
> Kamoulox ?


je relance de 10 avec deux sucres ( à crédit)


----------



## JPTK (1 Juillet 2013)

C'est bizarre il s'exprimait en français pour le 1er post, peut-être que l'arnaque est plus subtile et grave qu'on le croyait, peut-être qu'il est en train d'être américanisé pour être recruté par les services secrets ?


----------



## ergu (1 Juillet 2013)

A moins que la NSA, par le biais de coup de téléphone mystérieux, ne soit parvenu à prendre la main à distance sur son compte macg afin d'y écrire des messages étranges.

Je ne sais pas encore dans quel but mais je plante toute une bison futaie en chantant _Alexandrie Alexandra _pour voir.


----------



## pascalformac (1 Juillet 2013)

c'est peut etre une situation grave du genre de celle d'il y a plusieurs années ,  appel d'aide  à hotline d'une affollée qui pensait son ordi controlé par des extra terrestres ou truc du genre 
 appel devenu  mythique et qui a circulé sur le web , et même sur macg
tellement hallucinant qu'on pouvait penser à un fake, et qui ne l'était sans doute pas.


----------



## ergu (1 Juillet 2013)

Du coup...
J'ai peur.


----------



## pascalformac (1 Juillet 2013)

surtout que chanter Alexandrie- Alexandra , en ce moment  pourrait être mal interpreté par un écoutant  ignorant les subtilités de la pop culture française
( va savoir comment ils sont formés, p'tete des as du décryptage , mais nuls en Cloclo mania)

verifie que t'as pas un drone qui zone près de chez toi dans les heures qui viennent
( ou même maintenant d'ailleurs)


----------



## patlek (1 Juillet 2013)

nominaleement, moi, quand je paye, je paye pas content.


----------



## taupin35 (1 Juillet 2013)

Bon...je vois que ma réponse fait bien rire ...(j'aurais mieux fait de me relire).

Plus sérieusement, à force de chercher sur internet, j'ai pu tomber sur certain post de personne qui ont été contacté par ce numéro, et dont le compte a anormalement été débité... Donc prudence!


----------



## Galekal (1 Juillet 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> surtout que chanter Alexandrie- Alexandra , en ce moment  pourrait être mal interpreté par un écoutant  ignorant les subtilités de la pop culture française
> ( va savoir comment ils sont formés, p'tete des as du décryptage , mais nuls en Cloclo mania)
> 
> verifie que t'as pas un drone qui zone près de chez toi dans les heures qui viennent
> ( ou même maintenant d'ailleurs)



De toute façon, qui pourrait sérieusement trouver intérêt a la Cloclo mania ? Non seulement le type chantait comme une casserole, mais de surcroît, il semblerait qu'il ait été suffisamment demeuré pour jouer du sèche cheveu dans sa baignoire.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Juillet 2013)

taupin35 a dit:


> Bon...je vois que ma réponse fait bien rire ...(j'aurais mieux fait de me relire).


----------



## ergu (1 Juillet 2013)

Ah ?
On est pourtant pas les rois de la brosse à relire, ici.


----------



## Powerdom (2 Juillet 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Ah ?
> On est pourtant pas les rois de la brosse à relire, ici.



flatteur va


----------

